# captain 180mm cranks - available? How to convert?



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

Anyone know of a practical and effective way to come up with 180mm captain cranks?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Both Middleburn and da Vinci make 180mm captain's cranks. Other than that, you might find a set of TA out there somewhere.
If you were running road rings (130/74), you could probably find some road cranks that would work, but you'd lose the off-road gearing option.


----------



## Objectionable Material (Sep 29, 2004)

I rode with 180s for a few years. I found that it increased the number of pedal strikes that I had significantly. They're bad enough with 175s. 

I ride in the Washington, DC. or at least I did until our Tandem died. Logs and rocks beat the crap out of the pedals and cranks. I broke three sets before going back to 175s. 

The ones that lasted best were some old Shimano Deore XT 180s. I used conventional cranks and just swapped sides. For the pedals, I swapped the pedal spindles from right to left. It worked well. 

Pete


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I just bought a pair of converted singlespeed cranks that had started life as Captain's timing cranks. The seller drilled out and rethreaded the pedal threads, then inserted HeliCoils. They should be stronger than when new.

I don't know how difficult it is to obtain reverse-threaded HeliCoil taps, but it may be worth your time to investigate. The guy I bought these cranks from posted some photos in his auction you may want to check out, and ask him if he's willing to convert of set for you.

Seller's name is MrBikeMan

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150187394136


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> I don't know how difficult it is to obtain reverse-threaded HeliCoil taps, but it may be worth your time to investigate.


They pop up on ebay from time to time, usually made by Park. I think a standard Helicoil is coiled in a certain direction and I'm not sure if it would matter or not if it was reverse threaded.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Helicoil*

You can get heliciol kits in both directions. they come with the tap, the right size drill, a few ciol inserts, and the threading tool. I think they go for like 40 bucks a kit, but I haven't bought one in a long time.


----------



## Sam Jones (Feb 25, 2005)

Another approach is to use a regular set of ATB 180MM cranks but put them on backwards (Left crank on ther right and right crank on the left) then take your pedals appart and swap the L and R pedal axles.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Sam Jones said:


> Another approach is to use a regular set of ATB 180MM cranks but put them on backwards (Left crank on ther right and right crank on the left) then take your pedals appart and swap the L and R pedal axles.


The only problem with doing this is you run the risk of the pedals backing out when riding. A bit of blue loctite on the threads and you shoud be good to go...


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

do captains cranks only have one chainwheel? if so bmx crank would seem to solve your dilema quite nicely


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I think the best...well maybe not the best, but the easiest way is to use any cranket that you want and reverse the pedal spindles. I have done this on a couple of tandems with no problems at all. Most pedal spindles can be reversed in about any pedal.


----------

